# Using 1100VA UPS for timelapse photography? (1-2weeks)



## kingjulien (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi, I have a timelapse shoot at this construction site that has no power for me to use.
All my previous time lapse shoots were using power adapter on my D600 and D7100.
Right now my main concern is a power supply unit that can last me at least 1 week. but preferably 2 weeks (due to the driving distance to site).

I've been researching and found out about using UPS as my external power supply (1100VA). I've asked around many people, some say they can last 1-2 weeks and some say that I cannot last even a day. I don't even know anymore 

I tried shooting 4 frames per hour 96 per day. (But thinking of cutting down to 3 per hour.)

With the camera built-in battery, EN-EL15 (1900MhA), it lasted for 15 hours and the battery have 4/4 bars left.

UPS (was looking at this

Power Adapter used to connect to UPS

Hope can get some advice from tho who have experience on this. Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2017)

how to calculate how long the charge in a battery will last - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd be worried with a standard 1100VA in the environment you plan on using it in.
Cold, wet etc can affect performance and sustainability.

Will you be driving out there to check things?  You could plug it into the car and charge it up some at that point.

I used to do these calculations for server rooms though a very long time ago (and much larger UPS and generator backup).
most of the UPS you looked at are designed for 20-30 minutes of up time for a single computer and LCD monitor.  For a camera? I haven't really figured that out but should be much longer.

Have you tried calling APC and asking them to help you with your calculations ?


----------



## kingjulien (Apr 11, 2017)

thanks for the reply! really appreciate it. After further research,  I have decided to use a car battery instead. 

Car Battery > DC Converter (12V > Camera Voltage) >Dummy Battery

Another alternative I have found. (Haven't tested this yet)

Car Battery > Car Cigarette lighter (USB) > Dummy Battery


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2017)

This would solve your problem:  Tycon Systems RPST1212-100-70 Remotepro 17W Continuous Remote Power System with 12V POE Voltage - RPST1212-100-70

Just curious what kind of construction site has no power?  Is this building being constructed with hand tools only?


----------

